
Blockstack, a startup, lets you control your own personal data - seycombi
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603352/one-startups-vision-to-reinvent-the-web-for-better-privacy/?utm_campaign=internal&utm_medium=homepage&utm_source=top-stories_1&set=603356
======
marchenko
I love these ideas, but can they overcome widespread apathy about privacy
concerns?

